# Funny but True Press Article



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Firefighters free man with penis stuck in pipe

Last updated: 07/01/2010 14:39:00

A MAN who went to casualty with his penis stuck in a steel pipe had to be cut free by firefighters using a metal grinder.

Medics at Southampton General Hospital could not get the man's penis out of the stainless steel pipe because the restricted blood flow had caused it to become aroused, so they called in Hampshire Fire and Rescue Service.

They turned up with a special equipment unit from St Mary's station in Southampton and seven firefighters helped free them man, 40, in what was described as a "delicate operation".

The firefighters used the four-and-a-half-inch grinder to cut the pipe from around the man's penis, which took about 30 minutes.

The patient was given an anaesthetic and his penis was left bruised and swollen but otherwise unharmed.

The man gave hospital staff no explanation about how the pipe got stuck after he turned up on Tuesday morning.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

8O 8O 8O 

I bet the hospital staff and firefighters dined out on that story for quite a while :lol:


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

You would have thought that 5 minutes outside in this weather it would have fallen out. :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and before you start looking for bogus reports in Snopes, here's a link

http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/4838562.Trapped_manhood_cut_free_by_grinder/

8O 8O


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

It's actually not that unusual. I have had several calls for similar issues during my career. What actually concerns me is the fact that this has been broadcast. What has happened to confidentiality? Tut Tut Southampton General and the Fire Brigade.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The Sir Les Patterson method might have worked, he carried a picture of his wife and displayed it on his bedside table so he could have quick glance to stave off moments of excitement when consulting with his secretary. 

Perhaps a photograph of Anne Widicombe in this instance, Alan.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

This reminds me of the story (which I believe to be true, and it's not in Snopes, and it was told to me by my friend who is a GP). (So possibly not true.)

A woman was admitted to A&E with the end of a cucumber inserted into her Victoria Regina, which she could not remove. At the end of the ensuing surgical procedure, the surgeon said to an attendant, "Dressing please, nurse", to which there was a small silence, followed by, "Thousand Island or Salad, Doctor?"



Dougie.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I think you are all being very smutty and unkind! 8O 

Poor chap probably had a burst pipe in all this cold weather.

He had to plug the leak somehow, and was just giving his finger a rest!

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Should've gone swimming in cold water.................works for me..  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

